# Hi just wanted to no what breed my cat is 😌



## Tamz89 (Jun 6, 2021)

.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome! She's beautiful! Most cats are of mixed breeds so the chances that she's a purebred are pretty slim. I would classify her as a domestic shorthaired torbie.


----------



## Tamz89 (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi Thankyou very much wasn’t sure I know mixed but would be great to find out what exactly with in the future , she is very lovely natured aswell x


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're welcome. You can do a DNA test to find what breeds are in her lineage. She does look lovely-natured!


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> Welcome! She's beautiful! Most cats are of mixed breeds so the chances that she's a purebred are pretty slim. I would classify her as a domestic shorthaired torbie.


So........a Torbie is a tortoiseshell with white? Just learning, here.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Your beautiful girl is _Domestic Longhair or Medium Hai_r, because of her fluffy tail....if she's still young, as she ages her coat may get longer with cheek and neck ruffs, and fluffy breeches. Her color is a combination of tabby pattern (either Mackeral Tabby (like tiger stripes on the side) or Classic Tabby (round bull's eye mark on the side) and Tortiseshell or Tortie (black and orange colors---most are female, tho rarely there are male torties). Hard to tell from the photo the tabby pattern.. So her color is _Torbie _& White. She's beautifully marked and with clear distinct colors and as you say is "very lovely natured" and would be loved by the judges in a Domestic Class at a cat show. I think she would win a ribbon! Lucky you!


----------



## Tamz89 (Jun 6, 2021)

[This is another photo of her Thankyou for all information given she is such a good cat and a good mummy to her babies which are so cute 🥰


----------



## Tamz89 (Jun 6, 2021)

.


----------



## Tamz89 (Jun 6, 2021)

This is the only girl and rest are boys x


----------



## Tamz89 (Jun 6, 2021)

.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Mosi said:


> So........a Torbie is a tortoiseshell with white? Just learning, here.


Torbie is tortoiseshell and tabby put together so a tortie with tabby stripes, too. I forgot the white so torbie and white.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Oh, of course. Torti and Tabby=* torby.*
Makes sense, good descriptive. Thanks...learned something!

Got into a conversation recently on whether orange tabby cats are called "orange" or "ginger".
I know for a fact the proper term is "Ginger"!  

Of course, it's one of those this- or- that- side- of- the- Atlantic things.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're welcome. I'm glad that I could help you learn something new!

Hmm. I always thought that it was red. I've always heard the professional cat geneticists call it red.

Yeah, it is.


----------

